# Any October rides in Wa or Or?



## choppedsled (Sep 18, 2008)

Looking for an organized ride to do this month with my wife. Anyone know of anything coming up in the NorthWest? I'm not ready for winter yet!


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

:: HARVEST CENTURY 2011 ::

Harvest Century next weekend?


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

late to the party.. was also going to suggest harvest century!


----------



## choppedsled (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'll book a hotel room today.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

I might do the harvest century as well, hopefully the rain holds off!


----------



## jayteepee (Jun 11, 2011)

The Weather Channel 10 day forecast currently shows this coming Saturday as the nicest day of the week. Hopefully that holds true. A low of 53 and a high of 62 would make for a good day of October riding. Don't think my fingers will be nearly as frozen during the first several miles as they were on the 2009 ride.

Planning on being there, unless there's a drastic change in the weather. I'm still going to do a "day of" registration, what with being a wuss and all.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'll be there if it doesn't rain. 
I remember the '09 ride too. That was cold. The next day I came down with the flu and was in bed for 5 days. 
It's a good ride and a good lunch too.. 
The Ferry ride is fun, including the nasty climb out of the landing.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah I've pretty much convinced myself to go as well, since it should be a nice October day.

This is my second year of heavy cycling and I have not done a century yet, so I think I should really push myself and get one done, just to say I've done it. I just really start to hit a wall after 50 or 60 miles (mileage which I can do pretty easily), so if I can push myself though the last 40 miles of hurt I should be OK. :thumbsup:


----------



## ats920 (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks fun and I would want to go, but work calls.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Double Trouble..Oct 15 out of Maupin, Or.*

This one might be a bit 'over the top' in degree of difficulty for many riders. The Race Across Oregon organizers DO put on very well organized events with interesting carefully planned courses. The route (check out the website) is through the Dry Side of north central Oregon and involves about 13,000' of climbing. 

The RAO- gang's events aren't for dilettantes, You won't find 50+ people milling around a feeding station, eating chocolate chip cookies and discussing the latest Rapha $75 socks...200 miles is a serious distance. In October, it means some night riding with lights, etc...and it means you should have a realistic plan to take responsibility for yourself (or your team) as you ride. You won't be seeing balloons tied on every stop signal (there aren't any signals) and you won't be seeing "Ride Official" vehicles every few miles, but you certainly won't be abandoned to expire alone, somewhere out on the Shaniko Road....

It's quite a challenge to create a successful game plan for an event like this....Ultra Cycling...almost. There's a great group who often ride in the RAO events...Friendly, encouraging, helpful. If you are fit and want a real challenging ride to end your season...well....here's one....(grin)
Don Hanson


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Link

Double Trouble : Race Across Oregon


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hmm.. sounds too elitist for me. 

I'll stick to the Harvest. I enjoy meeting people, eating chocolate chip cookies, and sub sandwiches.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

+1......


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Anyone not doing the Harvest ride should consider Sky Ranch cylocross on Saturday.
http://www.cxmagazine.com/sky-ranch-cyclocross-saturday

If you're not done riding, Portland Seattle, & Spokane all have a great cyclocross scene.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

If it doesn't rain I'll be at the Harvest. 
I'll be riding a red and black Look. Say hi if you want.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

maximum7 said:


> Hmm.. sounds too elitist for me.
> 
> I'll stick to the Harvest. I enjoy meeting people, eating chocolate chip cookies, and sub sandwiches.


"Elitist?" 

No, 
anyone who wants to try this event they would certainly be welcome at the Double Trouble ride. 

The party and the socializing and the cookies...those come mostly after the ride, though everyone is plenty friendly out on the road. 

A double century is serious riding, but I wouldn't describe it as "Elitist".. (grin) Heck, a single century is serious, especially this time of year with short daylight and weather considerations.


----------

